# Audiobook Thread



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't know if anyone else on the forum regularly listens to audiobooks, but I thought I would start a thread devoted to them anyway.

Here is my "current Listening" list, the books I am now listening to most frequently.


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

LibriVox got good section on audio books, plays, short stories. Thanks to volunteers doing for us and special for blind people. I do listening sometimes when I go to bed for an hour to listening I find relaxing and is good therapy. As myself personal I do listening Russian audio books if anybody interesting I can send a link. Many thanks.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I love audiobooks... I want to hear that Amy Poehler book on audiobook.


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

Silly me for double post I forgot to post link.
https://librivox.org/


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Levanda said:


> Silly me for double post I forgot to post link.
> https://librivox.org/


Thanks for the link.  I hope they have some good German books. Most of the German language books on Audible.com are BDSM-themed romance novels, and I live with nosey people.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

I used to subscribe to audible.com -- good deal if you want to read/listen a lot.

These are great readings:

























Read by Simon Callow


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

This reading was also very enjoyable:









Read by George Guidall

A lesser-known book and reading which I recommend very highly:


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I was about to write that I've never listened to audiobooks before, but the OP has a Great Courses set listed. My father loves those and I've borrowed a few from him. A few on music with Robert Greenberg. The Symphony, Music Theory and solo piano music.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I have taken numerous ones out from the local public library, as well as virtually borrowing many thorough online services available through the library.

Some from the past couple of years:

Salt Sugar Fat Michael Moss
In Defence of Food Michael Pollan
The Rest is Noise Alex Ross
etc.

I am a fan of the format.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Good thread idea. I like audiobooks, but get easily frustrated if the readers don't have the talents of world-class actors. I'll be looking forward to recommendations.

One of my favorites: Kenneth Branagh reading Pepys Diary


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

SimonNZ said:


> Good thread idea. I like audiobooks, but get easily frustrated if the readers don't have the talents of world-class actors. I'll be looking forward to recommendations.
> 
> One of my favorites: Kenneth Branagh reading Pepys Diary


Frank Muller is my absolute favorite narrator when it comes to fiction. No matter what the book's cultural setting may be, he nails it. It is one of my goals to listen to ALL of his book recordings. He was one of the all-time greats.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I occasionally listen to audio dramatizations, but almost never whole books. I'd especially recommend BBC Radio for good performances.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/programmes/genres/drama/player

BBC's versions of John Le Carre novels are classic.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Posie said:


> Frank Muller is my absolute favorite narrator when it comes to fiction. No matter what the book's cultural setting may be, he nails it. It is one of my goals to listen to ALL of his book recordings. He was one of the all-time greats.


That's interesting, because I've heard Frank Muller's Moby Dick, and thought it absolutely superb. I didn't know he'd done so many - I'll look into it. Thanks.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

I have an Amazon/Audible subscription where I get a free credit every month (£9). A bargain considering most audiobooks I get cost £30+ normally. Really great for bedtime snoozing, travelling, and anything else too.

My most recent download and my first music related download is Robert Greenberg's *How To Listen To And Understand Great Music*. 36 hours of very informative (and funny) lectures with extensive musical excerpts. Reminds me of Car Talk, but with music instead of cars.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Albert7 said:


> I love audiobooks... I want to hear that Amy Poehler book on audiobook.


Quite entertaining, and sometimes touching and insightful, but you know what... I came away liking her less than I did at the start.


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

Don Fatale said:


> I have an Amazon/Audible subscription where I get a free credit every month (£9). A bargain considering most audiobooks I get cost £30+ normally. Really great for bedtime snoozing, travelling, and anything else too.
> 
> My most recent download and my first music related download is Robert Greenberg's *How To Listen To And Understand Great Music*. 36 hours of very informative (and funny) lectures with extensive musical excerpts. Reminds me of Car Talk, but with music instead of cars.
> 
> View attachment 71550


I am a huge fan of Robert Greenberg. Almost all of his great courses are available at Audible. I am half way through them.
Interesting ride.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I love audiobooks. They keep me entertained while doing house work and during the long bike ride home on the greenway. I use Audible and Librivox, and I also listen to a lot of podcasts while waiting for my Audible credits to build up. 

I seldom listen to very intellectual classic stuff however. I'm more interested in cheesy science fiction I've already read decades ago as a teen. Come on, you know you do it too.


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

Posie said:


> Thanks for the link.  I hope they have some good German books. Most of the German language books on Audible.com are BDSM-themed romance novels, and I live with nosey people.


I have heard some good Librivox German language readers - Hokuspokus and Carolin come to mind but I've heard some good male readers too. Must be tough on them as Librivox can only record books that are out of copyright (in Europe it lasts for 70 years after the year in which the author died which means, I guess, that many of the German language readers have cope with Fraktur?)


----------

